# WoW - RL Verwechslungen



## Ouna (18. März 2008)

Letztens bin ich nach Hause gekommen, hatte Megahunger. Irgendwie hatte ich richtig Lust auf Spagetti mit ner tollen Sauce, geht ja fix. Als ich dann in der Küche war, hab ich mich gefragt: "Haben wir überhaupt die Mats für eine gescheite Sauce?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einmal, als ich auf Arbeit mal bissi wegmusste... "Bin mal afk". Meine Kollegin schaute mich nur ganz wirr an.

Ist euch auch schonmal sowas passiert? 


Sufu ergab nix. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenns sowas doch schon gab.


----------



## waven (18. März 2008)

Hatte mal meinen Lehrer gefragt, ob er genug Int habe um mir den Gaußschen Algorithmus zu erklären ... naja ...

Wollte es eigentlich nur denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (18. März 2008)

ich verkneif mir die ganze zeit irgendwo zu sagen "lol" oder "omg" aber langsam kann ichs net mehr^^


ps: yeha 1% von 4GB noch 10h laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bei 91kb/s)


----------



## Kloppste (18. März 2008)

Öhhh jopp aber bei einem FiSi fällt das nicht sooo auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (18. März 2008)

Das hüfigste is immer NP, ma afk oder geld mit gold verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....

ich find das immer lustig wie die anderen drauf reagrieren


----------



## Itarus (18. März 2008)

Ist es schon so schlimm bei dir?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist sowas noch nie passiert, und (ich hoffe) es wird bei mir nie soweit kommen.....


----------



## TvP1981 (18. März 2008)

Naja Sprache lebt.

Mal 2 lustige Sachen, die zum Thema passen könnten

Beispiel 1

Beispiel 2


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2008)

Mir ist sowas noch nie aus dem Mund gekommen, allerdings erwische ich mich oft dabei, wie ich "lol" denke. Und eher selten denke ich "man hat der ein aggro drauf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das eher selten.


----------



## Ennia (18. März 2008)

hehe find solche thread ja immr witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anderer leute ihre geschichten durchzulesen. ^^

naja, hin und wieder rutscht mir mir ein "lol" oder "wtf" raus.. aber das ist normal in nem büro mit 2 von 3 die wow zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Semrak (18. März 2008)

Mmh also wenn ich unter Zockern oder IT Leuten bin dann is lol omg etc ja ok^^

Aber sonst so im RL verkneif ichs mir immer, auser NP aber das sagen ja recht viele mitlerweile.

Musste gestern mein Zimmer Raiden...

MFG Semrak


----------



## TvP1981 (18. März 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> ich verkneif mir die ganze zeit irgendwo zu sagen "lol" oder "omg" aber langsam kann ichs net mehr^^
> ps: yeha 1% von 4GB noch 10h laden
> 
> 
> ...



Versuchst doch nicht etwa die Updates zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu kann man auch nur sagen "omg"


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. März 2008)

Habe mich selbst Mal dabei ertappt, Geld als Gold zu bezeichnen... wird wohl daran liegen, dass ich mit dem einen mehr zu tun habe als mit dem anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (18. März 2008)

So direkt ist mir sowas noch nicht passiert, aber gedacht hab ich Dinge schon häufiger. So haben z.B. ein Arbeitskollege und ich unseren Betrieb in 'ne Instanz verwandelt, uns verbale Duelle geliefert, ich hab meine Mutter geskillt (Schlangenfinger 5/5 um beim Putzen in alle Ecken zu kommen ftw) oder haben "leichte Mädchen" geskillt... naja, sind wir nicht alle ein wenig WoW?


----------



## Nh4z (18. März 2008)

herrlich xD

aba denken tu ich auch oft: lol...omg...etc.

aba bei der aussprache versuch ichs mir zu verkneifen, aba wir sind auch 4 in der firma die zocken, und da rutscht oft mal ein kacknoob, ninjalooter o.ä. raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aba ständig leute loool sagen zu hören, nervt, hatte mal so einen fall


----------



## Nh4z (18. März 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> "Haben wir überhaupt die Mats für eine gescheite Sauce?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




made my day ^^


----------



## militarfreak (18. März 2008)

Ich glaube solche Wörter wie "lol" "omg" "thx" und Co. gehören heute fast schon zur Jugendsprache. Ich sehe es an mir, wenn man mit jedem aus der Klasse Kontakt über ICQ oder Social Networks hat schreibt man automatisch mal lol oder sowas und das überträgt sich bei den meisten dann auch aufs Real Life. 

Ich hab mittlerweile kein problem mehr damit in der Öffentlichkeit mal lol oder wtf zu sagen, weil die Jugendlichen in meinem Alter, oder zumindest die meisten, eh verstehen was es bedeutet.


----------



## Ichini (18. März 2008)

Mir ist mal in der schule aus versehen wtf ( habs geschrien^^)rausgerutscht (nur wtf  gesprochen) dan hat mich der leher gfragt was das heissen sollteund dan hatte ich ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab gesagt es heisst wer oh ja hab kein plan is mir nur so rausgeruscht hatte aber noch ein problem der war gerne im Internet^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das resultat war schrecklich


----------



## Aschingrai (18. März 2008)

Joa manchmal entfläucht mir auch ein OMG oder ein kk, aber richtig extrem isses nur wenn ich das auch absichtlich will, dann iss das meistens so lustig das man gar nimmer aufhört. Meistens passiert das mit nem Gamer Kollegen, und unter solchen find ich das eigentlich recht in Ordnung

EDITH: Ich finds nur nervig wenn dauernd jemand "lol" sagt, das regt mich auf -.- lol LoL lOl....


----------



## HobbyTwinker (18. März 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> naja, hin und wieder rutscht mir mir ein "lol" oder "wtf" raus.. aber das ist normal in nem büro mit 2 von 3 die wow zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Nh4z schrieb:


> aba bei der aussprache versuch ichs mir zu verkneifen, aba wir sind auch 4 in der firma die zocken, und da rutscht oft mal ein kacknoob, ninjalooter o.ä. raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man gut, das wir hier 5 von 5 sind :-) da ist eh immerzu ein wow gespräch im gange. da wirds nie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eolas (18. März 2008)

Ich war letztens mit nem Kumpel im Casino (ja ich bin alt genug dafür =) ), wir sassen gemütluch am BlackJack Tisch und spielten da so vor uns hin, als dem Typ der die Karten gibt ne Karte runterfällt und der sagt *"scheisse das ding ist buggy" * 
Er spielt nen Mensch Pala... Gut sass sonst niemand am Tisch... Aber mein Kumpel hat die Welt nicht mehr verstanden =)


----------



## Gunjah (18. März 2008)

Als ich neulich mal Urlaub bei einem RL-Kollegen, welcher auch mit mir WOW zockt, gemacht habe und wir dann um die Häuser gezogen sind, haben wir auch nur WOWisch geredet. 

Beispielsweise am Zebrastreifen: "So, jetzt Sturmangriff drüber!" Oder dann Abends bei einer Rangelei in einer Bar, wir aus sicherer Entfernung: "Das war ein kritischer Treffer, der hatte bestimmt keine Abhärtung!" 

Naja, WOW-typisches lässt sich irgendwie sehr gut auf´s RL ummünzen. Ich meinte aber hier mal in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, wie ein Kerl auf dem Weg zu einem Fußballspiel war und dort eine Reiterstaffel der Polizei gesehen hat. Wie er so mit seinem Freund an den Reitern vorbeigefahren ist, sagte er zu ihm: "Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen grünen Orcler auf einem Allireittier gesehen?" So oder so ähnlich, ich kriegs gerade nicht genau zusammen.


----------



## Natureclaw (18. März 2008)

Mir fällt spontan nur ein, das ich im RL vieles mit "WTF?!" kommentiere "^^.

Aber ansonsten gehts eigentlich, wenn man mal davon absieht, wenn ich in bestimmten Kreisen verkehre. "Owned by Bahn verpasst?" xD


----------



## buddabrot (18. März 2008)

ein kumpel von mir hat mal eine schulstunde mit nem dungeon verwechselt. er so muss das dungeon wieder sein droppt doch eh nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wir haben und weg geschmissen vor lachen, da 4 oder 5 leute bei mir aus der klasse wow spielen.


----------



## Kajito (18. März 2008)

Ja, is mir auch schon zu oft passiert das ich auf arbeit auf einmal laut gesagt "bin mal kurz AFK" und mein Chef guckt mich auf einmal nur an. 

Na ja, sowas passiert nunmal wenn man viel zeit ingame verbringt. Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll finde ich es eher witzig das man seine eigene sprache "verlernt". Und gerade das dass die leute es nicht verstehen.


----------



## D3L1GHT (18. März 2008)

Naja, abgesehen vom selbstverständlichen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lol, omg, rofl, wtf, kacknoob, etc. ist mir erst zweimal was lustiges passiert:

Also, ich war in der Schule und hab irgendeinen Satz in einem Buch gesucht, ganz in Gedanken strecke ich meine Finger so aus, als würde ich an einer Tastatur Strg + F  drücken und hab in dem Moment genau das Gedacht ^^

Außerdem ist mir in der Schule im Kunstunterricht mal WTF rausgerutscht (naja, war eher geschrien), weil ich meinen Bleistift nicht gefunden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (18. März 2008)

Hin und wieder sag ich wtf, aber dann auch wirklich *what the fuck*?!
Aber das i ja nich so schlimm und auch Absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (18. März 2008)

Wir sind in den Sommerferien in ne neue Stadt gezogen und ich kannte da niemanden, also gezoggt, aber kein i-net deswegen hab ich Wc3tft gezogg.
Toll Nachtelfenkampagne ewig lang gespielt bis tief in die nacht, als ich dann am naechsten morgen aufgewacht bin hab ich mir gedacht:" Warum steh ich auf Nachtelfen sind nur Nachts aktiv...."XD
Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Deadwool (18. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Naja Sprache lebt.
> 
> Mal 2 lustige Sachen, die zum Thema passen könnten
> 
> ...


Ein unbeteiligter Hörer wird sich wohl fragen, von welchem Planet der wohl kommt.  Und ich weiss nicht so recht  ob mich das stolz oder eher nachdenklich machen sollte, aber ich habe jedes Wort verstanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt euch vor ihr müsstet den Inhalt dieser beiden Audio Files jemandem erklären der noch nie WoW gespielt hat. Und zwar so dass er es auch versteht. Jesus, das gäbe einen halbstündigen Vortrag.


----------



## Occasus (18. März 2008)

das übliche. geld mit gold verwechseln, afk gehen ^^


----------



## Malchezzar (18. März 2008)

das übliche halt, wenn ich mit meinen kumpels unterwegs bin lol rofl omg wtf.... usw (5 zocken wow, einer is n totaler nerd, nur der 7. blickt nich mehr so durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber so, hmm naja das was eh jeder kennt wie np sag ich manchmal, aber sonst, is da nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXonom (18. März 2008)

ich mache bei meinen kollegen in der firma einen readycheck
ob das ganze montage-equip da ist
bevor wir zur baustelle fahren und dort etwas raiden...


----------



## Frodolyn (18. März 2008)

Mein Prof in der Vorlesung: Kann dem Bodybuilder hier mal wer nen Int-Buff geben? Danke!!!


----------



## Amathaon (18. März 2008)

naja owned hab ich schon lange in meinem vokabular und dass kapieren meine nicht zocker kollegen schon lang 

aber als ich letztes mal meinte wir sollten doch mal den schaffner im zug umhauen und kuckn was er dropt gabs dann nur so,,,,,,,,,, WTF du NERD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( kleiner scherz am rande )


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (18. März 2008)

Also "ROFL", "WTF" und "pwned" sind zumindest bei Freunden und Bekannten Standard. Ab und zu kommentiere ich Bellen aus dem Nachbarsgarten noch mit einem "Ach hat schon wieder einer den Hund gepullt"...

Am lustigsten find ich aber immer noch (auch wenns net von mir is): "Der Papst ist tot." - "Und? Was het er gedroppt?"


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (18. März 2008)

Nunja, auch wenn ich sogut wie gar nicht mehr MMO's oder dergleichen spiele, passiert es mir doch hin und wieder wenn ich wegen etwas lachen muss ein ''lol'' dazwischen zu sagen. 

MhM und ja die Geld / Gold Sache gab es auch schon mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire bone (18. März 2008)

grad erst eben ist mir ein LOL rausgerutscht weil es beim schönsten Sonnenschein grade anfängt zu schneien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich sag ganz oft LOL aber sonst eig nichts weiter ^^

lg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. März 2008)

mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert. und ich spiele seit der beta.


----------



## Man-Eater (18. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann es mir gar nichtmehr abgewöhnen LoL, RofL oder NP zu sagen ^^


----------



## Kelgorath (18. März 2008)

Mal beim fahradfahren mitm kumpel is halt feldweg und viele schlaglöcher... der so:
Scheiße man das lagt ja voll^^


----------



## n8duSt (18. März 2008)

also ich denke mal what the fuck ist natürlich wenn man häufig mit der englischen sprache zutun hat
oder oh my god...
aber ich weiß wie es bei mir inna klasse ist dort ist es normal wenn einer sagt da geht er down oder du noob...

aber ich merke auch ab und zu das ich wenn ich mit meiner fam rede das mir sachen wie wie:jojo bin ma afk oder sowas rausrutsch

aber geld und gold verwechseln ne eigendlich nie...


am geilst ist es sowieso wenn man mit seinem cs clan oder sowas auf einer lan ist schockt das nur weil es kein vernünftiges wort mehr gesprochen wird sonder immer nur kurze klare ansagen kommen oder geflammt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (18. März 2008)

In der Phase als ich ziemlich viel gezockt habe ist es mir in der Arbeit immer passiert, dass wenn er mit mir geredet hat und ich geantwortet habe ich auf die Strg-Taste (meine Push to talk-Taste) gedrückt hab O_o

Während dem Auto-Fahren dachte ich einmal kurz daran an dem vor mir zu sticken... das hätte schief gehen können xD
Und ein anderes Mal während dem Auto-Fahren hab ich mich für ne milli-sekunde gefragt wo denn der Map-Button ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und als wir mal ein kleines Gildentreffen hatten (5 leute) und Billard spielen gegangen sind (die leute spielten Schurke, Jäger, Pala, Mage (me) und nochmal schurke) kamen dann halt spaßeshalber so Sprüche wie: "Hey Buff mal SDM" oder "ey Cyp Volltreffer-Aura wieder nicht an?" und natürlich "der war kritisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott sei dank ist das schon fast 2 Jahre her und sowas passiert mir nicht mehr ^^
naja wtf schon noch, aber da ich in einer IT-Firma arbeite ist das nicht so schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (18. März 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> EDITH: Ich finds nur nervig wenn dauernd jemand "lol" sagt, das regt mich auf -.- lol LoL lOl....



Oh ja, es nervt nix mehr als wenn ständig im TS jemand "LOOOOOOOL" oder sogar "rofl" sagt, "omg" in nur buchstaben nervt genauso, vor allem wenn die buchstaben auch noch schön langsam ausgesprochen werden ooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeem geeeeeeeee sowas strapaziert meine Geduld für die Mitmenschen auch immer gehörig^^ 

Was mir hingegen auch schon öfter mal passiert ist, Gold statt Euro, n Noob rutscht eh gleich mal raus, und so kleinigkeiten, dass mal meine Freundin die auch spielt, wenn sie von ihren neuen Schuhen, Hosen, usw. erzählt für mich nicht immer gleich klar ist ob sie rl oder ingame sachen meint, ne dementsprechende frage bekommt is auch klar^^ Ob nu Deichmann oder Schlagenschrein...wer wird denn gleich so kleinlich sein^^


----------



## Warchild (18. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Hin und wieder sag ich wtf, aber dann auch wirklich *what the fuck*?!
> Aber das i ja nich so schlimm und auch Absicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is bei mir genauso.. 
Als ich noch in der Schule war (vor WoW) haben wir ne zeitlang lol wirklich gesagt, aber dann wurde jeder "lol"-Ausrutscher mit einem "Rofl du hast lol gesagt" bestraft und alle habens sich dann nach und nach wieder abgewöhnt.


----------



## Dalaran (18. März 2008)

Naja das passiert mir manchmal mit lol und wtf und so...

Aber das geilste was ein kollege geboten hat war als er in der schulpause ein hübsches mädchen gesehen hat und gesagt hat: Boah siehst du due Blutelfin da? Die gehnmer gleich pullen! Und ich glube dass das nicht nur absicht war^^ Aber auch sachen wie während der Stunde wenn man auf den Lehrer wütend ist zum Beispiel der Satz: Nicht genug Wut! Oder so kommen manchmal obwohl das dann meistens absicht ist!

Geil war auch dann als ein Kollege erwischt wurde wie er am Schulpc im Armory war ich gesagt habe: Ja mensch wieso Schleichst du dann nich?


----------



## Agadeluah (18. März 2008)

Letztens waren wir mit ein paar Gildies essen. In dem Restaurant war das Rauchen verboten. Nach dem Essen (wieder draußen) sagte eine: "So, jetzt erstmal 'n Nikotin-Buff"

Oder manchmal auf der Arbeit, wenn mir ein Artikel fehlt, sage ich zu 'nem Kollegen der auch WoW zoggt: "Ich hab' 'ne Quest für dich, hol' mir mal bitte..."

Geld habe ich auch schon mit Gold verwechselt  USW............


----------



## Traklar (18. März 2008)

Mir kommen immer wieder LoL´s, Omg´s und manchmal auf Mats raus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (18. März 2008)

ich sag irgendwie ab&zu nur "lol" oder "rofl" aber das wirklich nur ganz selten ^^
ist halt einfacher als son ein krampfhaftes aufgesetztes Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defoga (18. März 2008)

Joa lol gehört schon zum Standart und wtf wird auch ab und an gesagt. Aber es weiss eigentlich sowieso jeder was gemeint ist.

Einmal ist es mir auch passiert, dass ich im Kopf die Push-to-talk Taste gesucht habe um etwas zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels rede die auch WoW spielen kommt eigentlich auf jede Bemerkung ein "Kacknoob" =).

Zu den Audiofiles: Sind auch lustig ^^. Erinnert mich immer daran als ich, als frischer WoW'ler (lvl 9), mit meinen Kumpels im Ts gesessen habe, die alle in einer Ini waren. Da hab ich natürlich kein Wort verstanden.. ^^


----------



## cell81469 (18. März 2008)

Mein Schwager hat mal beim aufwachen den kommentar abgelassen das der wecker nicht sheepbar sei (er spielt genau wie ich nen mage)

oder während ner längeren fahrt musste er das auto antanken


----------



## Alogian (18. März 2008)

Ich farme die Schule und raide das Katzenklo.


----------



## Alymada (18. März 2008)

Naja ich sag auch ganz oft, bin ma ne runde afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns mir auffällt ist e scho zuspät und alle schaun mich doof an ^^


----------



## Thedynamike (18. März 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Mir ist sowas noch nie passiert, und (ich hoffe) es wird bei mir nie soweit kommen.....



Es wäre eher abnormal, wenn du diese Begriffe nicht irgendwie aufnimmst.
Dann hat dein Gehirn nämlich einen Defizit im Sprachzentrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (18. März 2008)

Mir kommen manchmal "lol"s und "WTF"s raus.
Wäre aber auch schlecht, wenn das nicht so wäre.
Das Sprachzentrum passt sich halt an.


----------



## Zocker-Kevin (18. März 2008)

ojha xD das zwar bisi crank, aber früher hattte ich ein headset da musste man immer muten nach jedem satz weil man sonst allles ghört hätte was im haus passiert, und da war ich einmal mit paar kumbls unterwegs , und ich fang an iwas zu labermn, und dann als mein satz fertic hwar .. ssuch ich an meinem bauch so,,, hä, wo is des dibng zum muten ? xD


----------



## Raichi (18. März 2008)

Nya, WoW oder allgemeine Chatausdrücke verwende ich im RL eigtl. nicht, ehr dann Teile meiner selbstausgedachten Chatsprache. Dazu gehören Wörter wie "Yus" (Ja), "Naw" (Nein) oder eine Anspielung auf "What the fuck": "Wattefuchs".


----------



## Ífrit (18. März 2008)

Da bei uns fast jeder zockt haben wir gestern nem Kumpel das buffed Magazin mit den erlärungern in die Hand gedrückt das er wenigstens einigermasen mitkommt^^ war recht itzig jem,and zu hören der im endeffekt doch keinen plan hat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinatá (18. März 2008)

naja bei mir sins meistens die ganz normalen...lol....omg usw. geld-gold


außer einmal beim raid^^

mein bruder saß in meinem zimmer und ich war konzentriert auf kael...auf einma dreht der mein fernseher so laut das ich mehr oder weniger laut gesagt habe "mach leiser oder ich bann dich ausm zimmer" wär ja alles nich so schlimm...hätt ich nich meine push-to-talk taste fürs ts gedrückt^^

hat für viel gelächter gesorgt^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

ich war eikaufen und dachte mir *also...buttermilch 3/3 milch 1/1 brot 1/1 _billea besucht_(abgeschlossen)
joghurt.. 0/2.dan hole ich den noch.ich denk:aufgabe erledigt,jetzt ruhestein*


----------



## Alogian (18. März 2008)

Ich habe mal gesagt "machen wir den Aspket des Geparden an"....


----------



## Phantomjäger (18. März 2008)

Gunjah schrieb:


> "Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen grünen Orcler auf einem Allireittier gesehen?"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich lag unterm Tisch vor lachen omg wie geil...

und ja nen LOL oder nen mal afk rutscht schonmal raus


----------



## MoeMT384 (18. März 2008)

Mir ist es vor etwa drei Wochen zum ersten Mal auf der Arbeit passiert:

Meine Kollegin (ihres Zeichens 62 Jahre alt) kommt nach der Mittagspause ins Büro in das Zimmer, dass wir uns teilen und sagte: "So... wieder da."

Ich darauf ganz in Gedanken:"Wb...."

Sie schaute mich an und schien etwas verwirrt... ich musste dann erst mal erklären, was das bedeutet und woher das so kommt... glaube, sie hat den Zusammenhang nicht ganz verstanden ;-)

Darüber Hinaus bezeichne ich meine Arbeit als Real-Life-Tagesquests... Passt meines Erachtens ja auch ganz gut. Man geht jeden Tag los und macht immer irgendwie das gleiche und bekommt dafür Gold... ähh.... Geld. Und natürlich Ruf bei der Chef-Fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Gilaki (18. März 2008)

da fällt mir auf anhieb folgender Erfahrungsbericht eines WoW-Spielers ein

... bisschen übertrieben, aber einzelne sachen davon sind bestimmt schon einigen passiert


----------



## Dalaran (18. März 2008)

Ouuuu der is aber ganz böös!


----------



## squeezerio (18. März 2008)

EIn schulkamerad und ich rufen immer " INC", wenn sich ein Lehrer nähert und wir uns gerade im Internet befinden oder dergleichen. Oder die üblichen sachen wie OMG, WTF kommen auch gelegentlich vor^^

ab und zu rutscht mir ein noch  "lol" heraus^^

"Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen grünen Orcler auf einem Allireittier gesehen?"


kenn ich ein wenig anders: Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen komplett in Grün gesehen der ein Epicmount hat?"


----------



## Jetrel (18. März 2008)

hmm ich sag eig oft ( bzw immer öfters  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lol, omg, what the f*ck, kacknoob, geld-gold, mats, inv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nja arbeite mit 4 wow'lern zusammen, da ist das in ordnung^^


----------



## Gunjah (19. März 2008)

squeezerio schrieb:


> "Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen grünen Orcler auf einem Allireittier gesehen?"
> kenn ich ein wenig anders: Guck mal, das sind bestimmt keine Epic-Mounts". Daraufhin soll sich wohl die Polizistin vom Pferd runtergebeugt und gesagt haben: "Schon mal einen komplett in Grün gesehen der ein Epicmount hat?"



Stimmt, so war es! ;-) Wie gesagt, hab´s nicht mehr genau zusammen bekommen! DAnke dir.


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

Wie ist es eigentlich bei euch, also die ihre Spielkameraden auch in Real kennen, sprecht ihr euch auch manchmal mit Nicknames an? Ich frage weil wir früher am Telefon auch erst mit den Nicks ansprechen mussten, weil wir nie wussten wer eigentlich dran ist. Später ist es natürlich schöner, wenn man sich mit dem richtigen Namen anspricht.


----------



## Silenzz (19. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich bei euch, also die ihre Spielkameraden auch in Real kennen, sprecht ihr euch auch manchmal mit Nicknames an? Ich frage weil wir früher am Telefon auch erst mit den Nicks ansprechen mussten, weil wir nie wussten wer eigentlich dran ist. Später ist es natürlich schöner, wenn man sich mit dem richtigen Namen anspricht.





Meinst du etwa, wenn du kollegen die du ingame kennengelernt hast dich anrufen..?Oder wie jetzt^^


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

Ja ingame war das damals net.. durch das Programmieren, war ich für diverse Foren zuständig und ich habe mein Real nie preisgegeben. Aber telefonieren musste halt ab und zu sein, im Notfall.

Meine Frage bezieht sich aber auf das Ingame, ob es euch schonmal passiert ist. Also ob ihr schonmal jemanden mit Nickname in Real angesprochen habt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. März 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit nem Kumpel im Casino (ja ich bin alt genug dafür =) ), wir sassen gemütluch am BlackJack Tisch und spielten da so vor uns hin, als dem Typ der die Karten gibt ne Karte runterfällt und der sagt *"scheisse das ding ist buggy" *
> Er spielt nen Mensch Pala... Gut sass sonst niemand am Tisch... Aber mein Kumpel hat die Welt nicht mehr verstanden =)



oh fuck ich glaub so laut hab ich noch nie gelacht im büro meine kollegin hat mich grad ganz böse angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich glaub das les ich lieber zuhause weiter


----------



## Magicdwarf (19. März 2008)

meine Ex meinte mal, draussen war Sturm...
"Pass auf, dass dir keine Echokammine auf den Kopf fallen"
sie war grad mit nem neuen Char in Elwynn unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war wohl irgendwie nicht so recht bei der Sache, meinte jedenfalls Kamine (Schornsteine)

Naja soweit zum verwechseln.
Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen damals, ihr Gesicht, als sies gemerkt hat war einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. März 2008)

Ja xD ich hatte sowas schon ma ab und zu (abgesehen von lol usw. das is ja nich rein von wow sondern vom zocken allegmein)

Meine lustigste Situation: 

Ich kam aus der Schule:

Wollte mit meiner freundin in die stadt, rief sie an und sagte "Hey haste lust mit in die stadt? - Ja- Oke ich hol dich gleich mit dem Mount ab.... Fahrrad meinte ich sry xD"

Sie fands auch lustig weil sie auch schon ab und zu WoW Gezockt hat^^


LG


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2008)

Hatte auch mal nen Kumpel nach Mats gefragt^^


----------



## Black Muffin (19. März 2008)

Ne, sowas ist mir jetzt noch nie passiert! xD


----------



## Mepho (19. März 2008)

...solange nicht mal Einer vor ´nem Briefkasten stehen bleibt und auf Gold aus China wartet, besteht ja noch Hoffnung.....


----------



## KomaKater (19. März 2008)

wir haben uns da mal nen richtigen spaß daraus gemacht.... haben die münchner einkaufsstraße geraidet ^^ zu 3. ^^ kamen dann dauernd beim kaufen so sachen we "hmmm...hast du da need drauf" oder "das is doch eindeutig n hunteritem" aber als wir dann einen der uns die letzte schachtek unserer lieblingszigarettenmarke weggekauft haben lauthals als ninjalooter bezeichnet haben und ihn gefragt haben warum er nich wie jeder andere drum würfeln könne (ja wir hatten würfel dabei ^^) hat der recht blöd geschaut

(nein ich bin kein 16 jähriges kind ich bin 23 und einfach nur ein wenig chaotisch veranlagt)


----------



## theriggiboy (19. März 2008)

jup einaml wollte ich sagen :die haben nur loser in der mannschaft
aber habe gesagt : die haben nur noobs in der gilde xD
mein freund (der auch mmorpgs spielt) und ich lachten uns kaputt^^


----------



## Frall (19. März 2008)

Gilden Mitglied verabschiedet sich abends meist immer mit " So bin mal Ruf farmen bei Freundin, bye" ^^


----------



## Rasgaar (19. März 2008)

Nachdem ich Ferienhalber eine Woche praktisch durchgezockt hatte und ich dann in der folgenden Woche im Auto sass und wie ganz selbstverständlich die Map mit "m" öffnen wollte um meinen Standort zu lokalisieren,  hab ich mich entschieden etwas kürzer zu treten ^^


----------



## Arnorns (19. März 2008)

Mepho schrieb:


> ...solange nicht mal Einer vor ´nem Briefkasten stehen bleibt und auf Gold aus China wartet, besteht ja noch Hoffnung.....



lol^^

außer lol, omfg, wtf un so passiert mir eig nix

obwohl: einmal in der shcule läuft en typ vorbei, der den ganzen arm voll schweißbänder hat, meint mein kumpel nur: scheiße hat der viel armschienen ... ähh schweißbänder^^


----------



## LuciusNoctus (19. März 2008)

ok ^^ 

ich war bei ner Vorlesung und da hat sich der Leser verlesen...
in diesem Moment hast du 3 Kerle aufspringen sehen und "kacknoob" 
schreien höhren....

^^ kurz darauf sagte der Leser: " ihr habt doch sowas von keine Ahnung ...
Rechtschreibefehlerflamer sind sowas von out und haben nicht mal nen Hauch 
einer Ahnung... also geht gepflegt sterben .... ihr Kackgnomschurkenspieler !!!!"

später hat sich herrausgestellt das das vier Freunde waren : 3 allies und 1 Hordler....

was mir auch schon passiert ist , das es hieß : " der hat nen 375 skill in Vodka trinken "
oder ein " O gott ist der Imba.. der hat 3 Zigaretten "

alles abgerundet mit einem : " Bubbel ... Ruhestein " mitten auf einem Konzert....
oder einem  "Ich mach mal Ruhestein.... "( als er nach Hause musste )

Von mir kam nur einmal ein " O gott mein Chef hat mich gerade voll geowned...."

das war mal alles....


----------



## theriggiboy (19. März 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> ok ^^
> 
> ich war bei ner Vorlesung und da hat sich der Leser verlesen...
> in diesem Moment hast du 3 Kerle aufspringen sehen und "kacknoob"
> ...



lol, is ja sau geil xD
wodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahid (19. März 2008)

ich wollte mal die "entf" taste (meine taste für push2talk im ts) drücken als ich mit meiner mutter reden wollte als sie bei mir zimmer stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamagar (19. März 2008)

Naja man sollte schon das echte und das virtuelel Leben differenzieren können.
Ich denke trotzdem, dass bei jedem der mehr Zeit online verbringt, sich eine gewisse
Art der Artikulation einschleicht.
Man bedenke es ist gar nicht solange her das man "krass" und "fett alter" überall hören konnte.


----------



## Highlight (19. März 2008)

hihi ja klar bei mir is das auch sou das ganz normal WTF und OMG oder sou 
aber letzens war ich im Kaufhaus wollte mir irgendwas kaufen kp mehr was das war auf jedenfall hatte ich zuwenig Geld und ich erst mal Taschen durchkramt ob sich da nich noch was findet was sich verkaufen lässt xD


----------



## Khorghar (19. März 2008)

o_O

bei mir gehörn wtf, omg, wth, lol, rofl zum alltäglichen sprachgebrauch xD
ohne spaß ich sprech so mit meinen ganzen d000ds =D

und geld mit gold verwechseln passiert mir auch manchma...

aba... xD ich zock kein WoW mehr seit nun knapp 2 monaten =D

MfG

edit: achja xD pwned, owned etc gehörn auch dazu... alles ganz normale wörter xD


----------



## Elrigh (19. März 2008)

Tja, ich hatte mal ne Nacht durchgezockt - eine Waldelfenschurkin, frisch angefangen - und fuhr morgens um 5.00 Uhr durch ein Waldstück zur Frühschicht. Da flog eine Eule quer über die Straße und ich hätte schwören können, sie hatte einen gelben Balken über sich und die Schrift "Stigrid-Eule"...


----------



## Thunderlady (19. März 2008)

Ich sag manchmal auch lol und so hatte aber auch schon das ich zum freund sagte ach wieso holen lassen ruhestein tuts doch auch oder dann ey ich bekomme noch gold ( geld war gemeint^^) aber sonst hält es sich in grenzen


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (19. März 2008)

hm.. ich sag au Öfters "lol" ... Warum?
Ganz einfach... wenn irgendjemand in meiner Umgebung was "witziges" sagt, es aber nich reicht das ich Lachen kann... sag ich halt kurz "lol"...

Der andre verstehts, und fertig ^^
Solch sätze wie "Ach eigentlich wars ja ganz witzig aber richtig lachen kann ich grad nich drüber" sind einfach zu lang und werden missverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch "O - M - G" ... kommt schonma vor... 

Im allgemeinen Find ich das auch nicht weiter schlimm, es bürgert sich Soviel in den Sprachgebrauch ein...

Schliesslich sagt auch Jeder "Handy" anstatt Mobil Telefon... obwohls das wort ned gibt...
Und so gibt es zig andre Wörter die sich einbürgern. wie jetzt auch nunmal "lol" "omg"  "wtf" ...

Solang es nicht mal in:

"omg rofl, der noob hat sich sowas von selfownd lol rofl is das nen boon ich rofl mich ab ey lol" ... endet


----------



## Megamage (19. März 2008)

KLA pasiert mir VIEL zu oft eig. (sage ich auch mal, bsp was gibt heute eig. zumm essen).
Also mir passierts oft sage auch oft OMG oder LOL!
Das mit dem Mats is mir auch schon passiert! Mein Urteil ich bin WOW süchtig aber is ja auch egal...


----------



## Tergenna (19. März 2008)

Naja, ich gewöhn mir grad wieder das lol ab. Ist aber schwierig, wenn man chattet und die Leute in der klasse das auch sagen.
Wenn ich dann mit meinen Freundinnen zusammen den Kiosk in der Schule raide *g* dann kommen uns auch nicht fünftklässler in den Weg, sondern level fünfer. Da kam ich nur schwer von runter, aber jetzt krieg ichs in den Griff.
gegen lols und rofls hab ich nix, aber wenn dann jemand omg sagt, also ich meine "omge" ausgesprochen oder xD (gesprochen: iks-dee) muss ich immer fast weinen^^
Geile Geschichte auch bei uns zuhause:
Meine Schwestern spielen Mario-Kart auf Nintendo64 (ganz schön alt, funzt aber noch). Aus Spass spiel ich auch mal ne Runde mit, war zu der Zeit aber n boon dadrin, war die map nie gefahrn. Dann kommt so eine Sprungschanze (Heißt, man 'fliegt' beinahe). Vollkommen unvorbereitet fahr ich drüber erschreck mich und voll laut:
WHAT THE FUCK!
Meine Mutter hat erst mal gefragt was passiert ist und meine Schwestern ziehen mich immer noch damit auf. Jeder kleinste Aufreger von mir, und die rufen im Hintergrund leise: What the fuck!
Sehr merkwürdig, wie sich so was in den Kopf einbrennt.
Gut, dass meine Lehrer nich WoW spielen, sonst würden unser Physiklehrer(Hogger), unsere Biolehrerin(Taure) und unsere Kunstlehrerin(Gnom) sicher wütend werden *g*
MfG


----------



## alex93 (19. März 2008)

Mir passiert öfters wenn ich miene Mutter nach Geld frag(bin ers 14^^) das ich Gold sag.
Oder wenn i-was dummes oder witziges passiert sag ich lol^^ oder omg


----------



## Gumbie (19. März 2008)

nette beispiele ^^ 
will auch immer noobs oder lol sagen


----------



## Megamage (19. März 2008)

Ach ja NOOB oder NOOBDown sag ich auch manchmal...


----------



## -dekagepe- (19. März 2008)

herrlich, was hier schon so geschrieben wurde...

auch bei mir haben sich einige sachen (das übliche: omg, wtf, afk, etc.) eingeschlichen...was wohl auch daran liegt, dass ein großer teil meiner rl-freunde selber zockt (wenn auch nicht grade WoW)...

unschön nur, wenn man im büro sitzt, telefoniert, während der chef neben einem steht, und man wie blöde die push-to-talk-taste auf der tastatur drückt...

ich hab schon bei einer endlosdiskussion zu meinem 7jährigen gesagt:"pass auf mein freund, du ziehst grad meine aggro!"

mit dem hund geh ich ganz gerne mal die wiese raiden (da darf er frei laufen und buddeln und toben).

im auto beschimpft ich andere fahrer auch ganz gerne mal als kacknoobs und boons, wenn wieder mal gefahren wird, ohne auf die stvo zu achten (aber ich schwöre - ich hab noch nie im auto den map-button gesucht =) )

so und nun muss ich los, den supermarkt nach mats fürs abendessen abfarmen /afk  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (19. März 2008)

*zieht sich den Schaukelstuhl heran* 
*wippt*

Damals... als ich noch jung war... oder als ich schon uralt war und die Welt noch jung, da hat man noch gelacht wenn man etwas lustig fand, und nicht "lol" gesagt.


----------



## infadel (19. März 2008)

Ich mach manchmal mit meinen kollegen die auch WoW zokken Witze die mit WoW zu tun haben z.B: Steigt son PAssanta usm Auto und man fragt ihn wieviel % schneller das TEil macht und was für Ruf man da braucht, wir lachen uns kaputt und der Typ versteht garnichts.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. März 2008)

alsokann dazu nur sagen, das meine freundin solche begriffe hasst wie sau... ich selbst versh zwangahft sowas nich zusagen aber ab und an rutscht mir denn auch ma ein wenig was raus... hier ma ein paar dialoge ausm rl wo ich generell versuch nich sozu reden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freundin "Schatz wo sind die kippen und das feuer?"

Ich: "Kein plan.... selbst nachkuken ftw"


Freundin: "und wer is jetzt der Mörder bei dem Film?"

Ich: "Na der Mob da!"


Ich: "Schatz.... wo sind´n die Mats fürs essen?"

______________________________________________________

--> unterm strich: nir passierts auch ab und an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neondark (19. März 2008)

dazu sag ich nur  
Klick me


----------



## Tsiguron (19. März 2008)

Neondark schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur
> Klick me



Made my Feierabend ^^


----------



## Silenzz (19. März 2008)

Neondark schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur
> Klick me





Made my week^^


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (2. April 2008)

JoJo 
Abkürzungen wie np, rofl, lol, omg, bleiben bei mir heutzutage nicht mehr verschont  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2008)

mir passierts immer wenn ich zb was verklecker strg + Z drücken will (rückgängig funktion) bzw lol, rofl, omg rutscht mir des öfteren raus


----------



## ApoY2k (2. April 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> ich verkneif mir die ganze zeit irgendwo zu sagen "lol" oder "omg" aber langsam kann ichs net mehr^^


/signed

Das ist mein größtes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zelt (2. April 2008)

nen kumpel von mir hat letztens in ner bar nen geniales kommentar über die kelnerin gerissen XD
"scheiße, ihr equip sieht mal geil aus!"
NCNCNC


----------



## EnemyOfGod (2. April 2008)

Wirklich sagen tu ichs nie nur ich denk mir fast immer"xD" "np" "lol" "Noob" etc.
Aber einmal hab ich mit nem Kumpel nur in WoWisch geredet á la "Wollen wir noch ne Eiskalte Milch trinken?"
oder "lass noch n bisschen Buff food essen, damit wir mehr Int. für Schule haben"
etc.


----------



## Mastermind (2. April 2008)

ich fahr jedes jahr mitm haufen leute aufs with full force festival in der nähe von leipzig. da heißt es bei uns aber eigtl. immer nur in die östlichen pestländer, sümpfe des elends oder ins brachland - man möge es mir verzeihen, aber da siehts teilweise aus wie im mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem kenne ich noch einen der immer so komisch gurgelt, wie die murlocs - der wird mittlerweile auch von allen so genannt obwohl vielleicht 20% von denen wissen was überhaupt ein murloc ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das geilste war aber mal in der kirche auf ner hochzeit - naja in der kirche darf man ja eigtl. net laut sein oder lachen oder so aber das ging einfach gar net mehr. der bräutigam hatte sich wohl elektrostatisch aufgeladen und bekam richtig heftig eine gewischt als er den priester berührte und ich konnte mir ein priester trifft kritisch mit einem holy shock net verkneifen und bekam dann nen lachflash von meinem eigenen witz - kam aber net so geil an da es keiner verstanden hatte - alles nichtwowler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach herrlich da muss ich ja jetzt sogar wieder drüber lachen wenn ich dran denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (2. April 2008)

Mastermind schrieb:


> ich fahr jedes jahr mitm haufen leute aufs with full force festival in der nähe von leipzig. da heißt es bei uns aber eigtl. immer nur in die östlichen pestländer, sümpfe des elends oder ins brachland - man möge es mir verzeihen, aber da siehts teilweise aus wie im mittelalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


off-topic:
Guter Musikgeschmack, wenn du aufs WFF gehst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. April 2008)

Wtf, sag ich des öfteren. Oder einmal meinte ich zum kumpel, als irgendwas (kp was es war) nicht ging: Is wohl verbugt!
Desweiteren gehe ich öfters den Kühlschrank raiden^^


----------



## Plimpi (2. April 2008)

also ich hab auch mal was voll geiles erlebt 
is vielleicht nich ganz politisch korrekt aber das kommentar von meinem kumpel war mal sooo geil: 
in der schule war grad iwas mit amokläufern und wir ham uns gefragt was wir wohl machen würden wenn einer kommt (ich zock nen hunter) meint der: du haust dann gleich mal totstellen rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab mich so weggeschmissen auch wenns dem lehrer wegen dem thema nich ganz so gepasst hat^^


----------



## Vom (2. April 2008)

könnt mir mal wer den unterschied zwischen geld und gold erklären^^


----------



## NarYethz (2. April 2008)

also so sachen wie "thx, afk, mom, np, hdl, hdal, bug, wtf, omg, stfu, lol, rofl, re, wb" sag ich recht oft -.- hatte ma ne freundin, die mir das lol abgewöhnt hatte, aber i-wie hielt das nich lange, nachdem wieda schluss war, naja ich werd wohl i-wann mal im bewerbungsgespräch sitzen und sag "hallo, ich bin der christian weber und ich sag schon mal vorab thx für den inv und freu mi scho über unsere quests in zukunft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja soll es alles geben, bin halt n suchtl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg euer learic^^


----------



## Krachi (2. April 2008)

Habe gestern Derbst bei meiner Mudder Aggro gezogen bin dan auch nach einem erheblich langem Fight gewiped -.-
und als ich meinen Geist wiedergefunden hate hate ich plötzlich den Debuff "HausArrest" xD
Oda beim sport sachte nen rl freund von mir so aus scherz " weiller mega langsam gelaufen war "
Die Setboni von meinen beiden Socken is irgendwie net Geproct xD


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (2. April 2008)

ich war unterwegs mit nem freund und da war ich so müde und wollte nach hause da wollte ich schon den ruhestein benutzen ^^


----------



## Bawagrog (2. April 2008)

Als ich noch sehr aktiv WoW gespielt habe ist mir sowas des öfteren passiert.
Irgendwie erschreckend, wenn in der Stadt ist und Hearthstone casten will um nach hause zu kommen (Ist mir wirklich des öfteren passiert).
Inzwischen passiert mir das nicht mehr und auch die "lol"'s habe ich mir abgewöhnt (welch ein glück)


----------



## Zentoro (2. April 2008)

Bei uns gibt es eine Tauernstraße.

Letztens las ich Taurenstraße...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (2. April 2008)

"ey hast mal Feuer?"
"sorry das Mana meines Feuerzeuges ist Leer"
^^ xD


----------



## Thranduilo (2. April 2008)

manchmal rechne ich in gold anstatt in euro
is iwie schon krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, und "lol" sag ich trotz dem das ich wow spiele nicht^^


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (2. April 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit nem Kumpel im Casino (ja ich bin alt genug dafür =) ), wir sassen gemütluch am BlackJack Tisch und spielten da so vor uns hin, als dem Typ der die Karten gibt ne Karte runterfällt und der sagt *"scheisse das ding ist buggy" *
> Er spielt nen Mensch Pala... Gut sass sonst niemand am Tisch... Aber mein Kumpel hat die Welt nicht mehr verstanden =)



I lol´d IRL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja so nen "lol" oder nen "rofl" rutscht mir ab und zu mal raus, versuche es mir aber zu verkneifen..was nit immer so ganz funktioniert.
Sonst isses auch mal vor gekommen, das ich im Supermarkt nachgefragt hab viel Gold das den kostet, das Gesicht von dem Angestellten war echt n1^^

Naja is eben angewohnheit und kann eben mal vorkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tisra (2. April 2008)

naja irgendwie gehören rofl, lol oder wtf ja echt schon zum alltag...neulich hat mich nen freund allerdings auch im halbschlaf von seinem epic-golf (golf3) zugetextet und das man dafür nen ganz besonderen skill braucht...das fand ich dann doch schon etwas krank xD


----------



## Smoleface (2. April 2008)

schöner threat.

Also zum glück is es bei mir nicht so übertrieben. manchmal denk ich mir bei der arbeit auch wenn mein pc auf einmal nicht mehr laufen will, "wtf/omg/rofl". Aber sagen tue ich es höchstens 1x am Tag. Wirklich peinlich wirds wenn man in der Bar eine Frau kennenlernt und sie sagt sie sei die SChwester von blablabla, und es ist mir schon 2x passiert das ich mal "OMFG, ROFFEEEEL" geschriehen habe. Die Frauen starrten mich nur blöde an und ich wusste nicht was machen. -.-

Grüsse


----------



## Zenti (2. April 2008)

Anfang letztes Semester in Analysis III erste Vorlesung:

Prof: irgentwie sind hier mehr Leute, als ich erwartet habe.
Ich: Im DKP waren gestern ca. 80 Anmeldungen.

ich hab zuerst garnicht gemerkt, was ich da gesagt hab. aber als dann einige anfingen zu lachen, ist es mir doch aufgefallen. 

statt DKP meinte ich eigentlich StudIP, unsere elearning plattform.


sonst is mir aber auch noch nie was passiert derart...


----------



## Ilovepizza (2. April 2008)

passiert scho öfter ma^^

heute erst: 
n kumpel von mir (spielt auch wow) und ich reden (wie auch anders) im unterricht ununterbrochen ; auf einma die lehrerin: [enter name vom kumpel here]!  ruhe jetz    ich so zu ihm: alter da haste ja ma mächtig aggro gezogen xD

oder am schlimmsten is das mit dem geld:  
hast du ma 50 gold ähhhh silber quatsch kupfer och mann ich mein cent >.<

oder letztens bin ich zu spät zur schule gekommen:
sry für die verspätung mein mount is kaputt
dein was?
fahrrad^^


----------



## Danbar (2. April 2008)

Letztes jahr ist mir beim Spazieren gehen mit meinem Hund, als der der sich mal wieder mit wieder mit nem anderen gekloppt hat folgendes rausgerutscht:

ey Elvis ( mein Hund ) tankt den Terrier ganz gut und hält sogar die aggro

Der anderen Hundebesitzer hat nicht verstanden was ich von Ihm wollte.






wozu Krits wenn man dots hat....Deine Zeit verrint    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (2. April 2008)

ich zahl mittlerweile schon mit gold anstatt euro ;D
z.b. ich inner stadt mit kollegen "hey sag ma, hast eventuell noch 4G fürn döner übrig?" er so "ne nur 3G50silber" ja zum glück hatte ich die 50 silber selbst noch dabei ;D.

bzw hab ich mal jemanden getroffen der genauso drauf war. sagt am bahnhof zu mir "hey kannst mir mal die coords fürs einkaufszentrum geben?" ;D war echt geil^^.


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (2. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> bzw hab ich mal jemanden getroffen der genauso drauf war. sagt am bahnhof zu mir "hey kannst mir mal die coords fürs einkaufszentrum geben?" ;D war echt geil^^.



das is auch n1   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (2. April 2008)

Worauf ich nicht mehr weis was man normalerweise sagt ist "GZ"

Mein Bruder gewinntn fußball spiel, ein Freund von mir hat wieder ne Freundin, lauter so sachen und ich kann nur mehr GZ drauf sagen^^

Aber sonst so lach ich noch richtig anstadt lol zu sagen^^


----------



## frian (2. April 2008)

XD ja das prob kenn ich mit dem verwechseln der sprache.
ruf farmen bei mami^^ , lol wtf unso gehören zum normalen sprachgebrauch. und die sache mit den mats fürs essen kenn ich auch^^


----------



## Nikolaj91 (2. April 2008)

@Gunjah

Der Polizist sagt eigendlich: "Schon mal einen ganz in Grün gesehen, den ein Epic-Mount hat?"

aber btt

mit passiert auch dass mir ab und an WTF(ausgesprochen) rausrutscht aber ist ja mittlerweile auch normal


----------



## talsimir (2. April 2008)

Sag gerne mal wenn meine Freunde mich nerven, ACH HDF!
Oder auch gerne wenn ich was lustig finde aber dazu nicht wirklich lachen kann sag ich eben lol oder rofl xD...
Aber sonst lache ich eig. gerne und viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (3. April 2008)

Sylvester kommt n Kollege mit ner Raketentüte auf mich zu und fragt mich ob ich nen Zünder für Raketenbündel dabeihätte.

Aber in Gesprächen zwischen uns artet es eh immer aus. Wenn wir nach dem Konsum von zuviel Debuff Food -25 Beweglichkeit und -25 Ausdauer habe. Er ninjalootet auch gerne mal die gemischte Weingummitüte (natürlich gröhlt er da bei auch NINJALOOOOT). Dafür ist er aber auch, laut meiner Aussage am nächsten Tag, auf der letzten Party  "früh downgegangen. Die Flasche war nochnichtmal auf 25% runter".

Und jaaa ich habe auch 2 RL Kollegen die ich mit ihrem Ingame Namen anrede. Liegt aber daran das sie beide Charnamen haben, die auch ihr RL Spitzname sind.


----------



## Aggropip (3. April 2008)

ich hab gerne bei mathe arbeiten was zutrinken aus meinem rucksack geholt und in die klasse gerufen: Bin oom - need mana reg^^


----------



## Ungi (3. April 2008)

mir fallen spontan 2 momente ein...

1. war bei nem kollegen, der hatte wohl stress mit seiner freundin, eigentlich wollte ich es nur denken, aber fragte ihn dann...na zuviel aggro bei deiner freundin gezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. hatten wir ostern ein family essen, waren knapp 25 personen bei uns am tisch...alle waren genüsslich am essen, doch mir schmeckte es nicht, da platze es aus mir herraus "also der laden hat kochen sicher auch gerade mal auf 10" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn mann lange genug wow spielt, passiert sowas automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (3. April 2008)

hmm das mit dem gold kenn ich auch.. alle währungen in andern spielen xD (meine schwester hat dieses "mein erstes Hundebaby o_O okok sie is 10 jahre jünger ^^.. muste mal auf den hund aufpassen -.- hab ihr auch gut Gold "Dolla" verdient.....

Viel lustiger isses wenn ich mit meinem Freund und rnd. in ner ini bin und ihn beim normalen namen anrede ^^ weil einfach gewohnheit..

oder auch beim schreiben der S**** hat ............. dann ein ??? kommt und ich seinen wow namen schreiben muss ^^ 

mats fürs essen besorg ich nich bin nur in wow auf 375 ^^


----------



## Yagilrallae (3. April 2008)

Naja ich poste mal, nen kleinen Email-Verlauf zwischen mir undnem Freud, welcher mich zum Geburtstag eines anderen eingladen hat.
Ich fands lustig^^

Freund A


> der XYZ hatte vorgestern geburtstag (Glückwünsche werden bestimmt noch angenommen, hab auch erst gestern gratuliert^^) und will Samstag nen bischen feiern gehen. Da ich euch einlade und ich auch meine wohnung zwecks vorglühen stifte, braucht ihr ihm nichts schenken sondern mir!^^
> 
> So ne faule Sau, fällt mir gerade mal eben auf!^^
> 
> ...





Ich:


> Huhu,
> habe mich soeben im Raidplaner für Samstag für eine heroische Instanz wieder ausgetragen und werde behilflich bei der Gruppenquest 70+[Geburtstagsbier trinken] zur Seite stehen!
> Ich hoffe ich werde mich gut als Maintank beweisen können und tanken was das Zeug hält ;-PPPP
> Sind denn noch etwaige Pre-Quests ála [Bier mitbringen] oder ähnliche erfoderlich?



Freund A:


> LOL, gut geantwortet!!!
> 
> Ich denke du solltest vorher noch etwas Bier farmen! Dafür entfällt das Geschenkquest, sag ich jetzt einfach mal so! Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass du später dann nicht zu viele Crits aushalten musst!^^




Ich:


> Ich werde mich nun die nächsten Tage mal schlau machen, wo sich am effektivsten Bier farmen lässt.
> 
> Ich glaub ich werde den Zentralen Heimatort Hauptbahnhof am ehesten in Betracht ziehen, da dort ja ein sehr vielseitiger Händler steht.
> 
> ...




Freund A:


> Ich kenne Farmgründe ganz in der Näher Raidinstanz, beim Gildenclan in der Arathibrauerei! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Jetzt wo die Cebit vorbei ist, sollte die Farmgründe auch wieder frei von asiatischen Farmern sein!^^
> 
> Crit-Immunität ist natürlich geil! Ich habe auf taktisches Kotzen geskillt, was man allerdings nicht beim Enboss (im Rockers) anwenden sollte, da man damit zu viel Aggro zieht ...




Freund B:


> Mist, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann!!
> 
> Hab doch jetzt Erste Hilfe auf Max. geskillt und könnte im [Rocker] die massive Aggro bestimmt zumindest lindern.
> Auf der anderen Seite bin ich - mangels regelmäßiger Skillung - mit meinen Widerständen ganz schön runter. Ich glaube mein Bierwiderstand liegt nur noch bei 30 oder so.  Also bei "schlecht" für diese Hero-Ini.


----------



## fre_k (3. April 2008)

also in der berufsschule spiele recht viele wow... wen wir dan zusammen sind werden häufig ausdürcke wie, hab agro, schnell afk, /schlafen, /spucken, /lachen, lol, wtf, ftw  usw usw gebraucht. aber das ist dan halt auch meistens absichtlich und wird von allen verstanden...
als einer mal in der stunde fast eingepennt wäre und er dan net mitbekommen hat wie der lehrer ihn was fragte sagen wir dem lehrer der andere sei oom und am mana reggen... die halbe klasse fing an zu lanchen (die halbe klasse spielt wow) und der lehrer hat nix mehr gepeilt.
hier auf der arbeit ist es schon etwas anders... jetzt spielen nur noch 2 wow und einer ist net mehr hier. der hat aber vorallem nach den ferien sehr häufig erst ne taste gedrückt bevor er was gesagt hat (um den TS zu aktivieren).....


----------



## campino76 (3. April 2008)

Mir is mal passiert, dass ich morgens überlegt hab, mit welchem Char ich aufstehn und arbeiten gehn soll. War da recht übermüdet und net wirklich klar im Kopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (3. April 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem Chef sprechen muß, hör ich die Murlocs gurgeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Mirek (3. April 2008)

Passiert mir auch schonmal öfter.

Es kam schon oft vor, dass mein Auto "buggy oder laggy" war;
ich Aggro von meiner Freund o.ä. gezogen hab.
Ich nen Kumpel mal aufgefordert hab, n Mädel in der Disco zu pullen;
ich mir ne Kippe "schmieden" gehe und nen anderen frage ob er mir "feurige Kippe" drauf enchanten kann.

Naja und sachen wie: "gZ, thx und nP" bestimmen auch schon meinen Alltag. Ist halt alles kürzer und bringt n bissl Schwung in unsere Sprache. :>


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (3. April 2008)

Ich kam gestern von der Arbeit heim, hab mich auf die Couch geworfen und hab meiner Frau gesagt meine Füße hätten erstmal ne halbe Stunde CD^^


----------



## t3x (3. April 2008)

Hab mal bei ner Diskussion über das Verhalten von Menschen gesagt:
_"Der Mensch ist ein Hordentier" _(gemeint war Herdentier)
Kumpel von mir meinte nur lapal, du spielst zu viel WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (3. April 2008)

Oh ja das passiert des öfteren mal bei mir...

So Sachen wie lol und so ist eh klar das kannte man ja schon vor WoW aus diversen Chaträumen. Oder "Mann du hast auch überhaupt kein Skill" wenn jemand was nicht hinkriegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich auch schon dabei ertappt wenn ich unterwegs arg müde wurde dass ich so bei mir dachte "Mann wo ist denn hier das nächste Gasthaus" oder dass ich anstatt komisch episch gesagt hab oder einmal hab ich Kartons als Totems bezeichnet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder dass ich wenn jemand von tanken redet immer an das tanken in Inis denke...

Ein mal hatte ich tierische Kopfschmerzen und hab zu nem Kumpel gesagt der n Priester spielt "Ich glaub ich brauch mal n Heal" der hat sich weggeschmissen vor lachen!

Achja und ich hab auch mal gesagt als ich etwas aus der Puste war "Mom ich muss jetzt erst mal reggen!" Hat mein Gegenüber auch nicht wirklich verstanden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (3. April 2008)

Ich sage oft unbewusst lol, wtf, rofl, pwned, owned ^^

Sachen die mir mal passiert sind:
1. Lehrerin hat sich mit nem schüler gestritten, mein freund sagte ein echt unpassendes kommentar und ich habe ihn aus raid gewohnheit darauf hingewiesen das er auf seine aggro aufpassen solle

2. Sind durch die stadt gelaufen und haben paar alte "freunde" wiedergesehen... (extremste nerds sind das xD)
auf die ich sowas von keine lust hatte und ich sagte immer wieder "vorsicht, nicht so nah du pullst noch" xD

auf jedenfall wird man immer richtig dumm angeguckt wenn sowas passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja hier spielen viele und habe sogar 3 nerds inner klasse und sonst noch 3 "normale" wow'ler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Ich lach mich hier fast kaputt sooo geile Beiträge!

Nun mir passiert teilweise nur, dass ich denke: omg! Aber aussprechen is nich.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur der Moment ein, als meine schöne grüne Hose nen Riss bekam. (das war im turnen)
da sagte ich: Mist ausgerechnet meine grüne Hose!
Kollege daraufhin: Na sei froh dass es nich die violette war.
Me so: He? Warum?
er: Na dann wären die Repkosten höher ausgefallen.

Wir haben uns beide köstlich amüsiert^^

ah mir fällt grad noch was ein. In der Berufsschule regte uns der Lehrer so richtig übel auf. Nem Kollegen rutschte ausversehen "gleich mach ich nen onehit firstkill und wehe er droppt nix" aus.
Also mich hats verschmissen als ich das hörte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (er lief hochrot an, als er merkte was er eben sagte)


----------



## mumba (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (3. April 2008)

Mir rutscht hin und wieder mal lol oder omg raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (3. April 2008)

Mal wieder son Samstag in WoW, alle Dailys fertig, für den Raid am Abend alles zusammengefarmt, repariert etc. nebenher noch im Netz surfen, Nachrichten hören und E-Mails abrufen. Denk ich mir, ich schau auch noch mal im ICQ wer da noch so alles rumgurkt, schreibe einen Freund an:

"huhu"
"Was willst du?"
"Oo Von wem hastn du Aggro gezogen?" 
"WAT??"
"Sry ich vergess immer dass du kein WoW spielst. Das oben war nur die Frage wer dich geärgert hat, dass du so zickig bist. Den nuke ich um. (mit den Gedanken schon beim Raid) In welche Ini geht ihr heute Abend?"
"Was auch immer du geraucht hast...lass es *geht off*

Tjoar seitdem ist mir das auch nie wieder passiert. Mittlerweile versuche ich nur noch dann was zu schreiben, wenn ich halbwegs wach und bei der Sache bin, ich hab gemerkt...beides zusammen ist ne schlechte Mischung.
*ist für noch mehr Multitasking für Frauen*


----------



## Skydragoon13 (3. April 2008)

naja.. lol omg usw benutze ich nur unter Kumpels die ebenfalls Zocker sind..
das lustigste war mal: An einem Raidabend.. ich wollte mir was zu trinken holen (aus dem Keller) wusste aber nicht wo der Schlüssel ist.. wollte meine Mutter fragen obse mir den geben kann.. Was sag ich?! Gibtse mir n Erdschild.. kA wie ich darauf gekommen bin >.<


----------



## Nagostyrian (3. April 2008)

bei mir bleibts eig bei lol, selten mal ein wtf
aber eines tages hatte ich überlegt ob ich mit meinem Priester oder Magier zur Geschichtsarbeit iner Schule gehe :X


----------



## plehmann (3. April 2008)

Hab mal ein Praktikum im Lagerwesen gemacht und meine Kollegen gefragt wie ich was stacken sollte, die ham mich nur verständnislos angeglotzt und ich hab erst gar nicht gerafft warum? Nja passiert denk ich mal jedem wow-Zocker mal!


----------



## Zephryt (3. April 2008)

in der schule sitzt mein kumpel meistens neben mir mit dem ich immer in inis geh, er tankt immer ^^
und einmal hat mich dann son lehrer total angbrüllt (weiß nichmehr weswegen) und ich mein nur so "ich hab zuviel aggro!"
ansonsten... lol, rofl, omg und wtf bzw. what the fuck is bei mir iwie schon standart, oder iwie unso sag ich auch oft ^^


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> in der schule sitzt mein kumpel meistens neben mir mit dem ich immer in inis geh, er tankt immer ^^
> und einmal hat mich dann son lehrer total angbrüllt (weiß nichmehr weswegen) und ich mein nur so "ich hab zuviel aggro!"
> ansonsten... lol, rofl, omg und wtf bzw. what the fuck is bei mir iwie schon standart, oder iwie unso sag ich auch oft ^^



ich hätt wohl eher: Notieren: autospott für nächstes mal ausmachen und bitte: Der demoruf is langweilig bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagash (3. April 2008)

Ich hab mal als im Büro mein Telefon geklingelt hat abgenommen...push to talk...gedrückt und dan erst angefangen zu reden -.-


----------



## Alion (3. April 2008)

Ich musste letzthin an einem Samstag Morgen noch schnell ins Büro. Morgens um halb Neun stand ich so am Bahnhof und da kamen mir 3 als Orks verkleidete Leute entgegen die wahrscheinlich auf dem Weg zu einer L.A.R.P Treffen waren.
Mein erster Gedanke als Allianz Druide. Scheisse Hordler und die sind zu dritt, da habe ich keine Chance, schnell in Fluggestalt wechseln und weg bevor ich infight komme.


----------



## Seelentraum (3. April 2008)

lmao...
made my day 


Ich muss mich gerade beherrschen hier auf der Arbeit nicht
laut loszulachen.
Also mir rutscht auch auch ab und zu ein "ROFL" oder "mal AFK"
raus...

Das beste war aber immer noch mit nem Kumpel,
Freitag abend, vor einer verschlossenen Disco:
"Wann wird die resetet?" xD 
Gott sei dank spielt er auch WoW

Sind dann wo anders hingegangen und da wars so dermaßen VOLL
...Seitdem sagen wir egal wo wir sind und sich
viele Leute tümmeln "HIER LAGGTS!"

Achja und zur Mutter beim schlafen gehen sagen "ich geh mal off" xD

Lölz , Over and Out


----------



## Shamozz (3. April 2008)

Mir isses heute in Geschichte doch tatsächlich passiert, dass ich mittem im Unterricht in normaler Lautstärke gesagt habe: ,,So leute, bin mal kurz Afk und Sticky."

Bin dann aufgestanden um mir meinen Block(Schreiblock) zuholhen und wieder an meinen Platz gegangen.


Die Gam0rs in meiner Klasse wussten, was das hieß und haben sich totgelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (3. April 2008)

das mit dem push-to-talk button beim telefonieren ist mir im büro auch schon passiert^^

aber sonst zum glück noch nichts, verwende die ausdrücke "lol", "rofl", "afk", "thx" ect. auch wirklich nur beim schreiben...

aber eben: kenne auch leute, die sprechen sogar so im TS - da heisst es dann nicht klassisch: "danke" - nein, der sagt: thx (the ha ix) oder omg (oh äm ge)

finde ich schlimm, ganz ehrlich...


----------



## wertzû (3. April 2008)

LOL!! ich sag immer wen mein Lehrer nach den stiften fragt ob ich sie dabei habe sag ich immer: Oh mann schon wieder die Mats für die Schule in der Bank vergessen.


----------



## Cael (3. April 2008)

vor ein paar tagen mit nem kumpel (er zockt auch WoW^^) radfahren gewesen (das wetter war grandios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wir haben nur in kurz sprache geredet wie wtf, lol, noob etc. . 
Bei der Rückfahrt warn wir nur noch am lachen weil wir uns gedacht haben die Real-World wäre WoW xD


----------



## Arahtor (3. April 2008)

Also mir ist das noch nicht passiert.

Vllt. liegt es aber daran das ich nicht täglich mehrere stunden zocke.


Rofl das ist ja Lol


so das musste jetzt mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_follower (3. April 2008)

mmh naja das übliche lol rofl wtf etc.

aber zwischendruch auch mal anders.

ich geh auf ein Schulzentrum und zwischendurch verirrt sich mal eine Gruppe Hauptschüler auf unsern Hof, was öfter für uns recht unangenehm wird.
Ich seh die so ankommen und meine erste Reaktion: "Scheiße Horde!" Mein freund steht neben mir (zockt auch) und sagt auch erstmal :"was, wo?"...dann is uns aufgefallen wo wir sind -.-

Auch in der Schule: Chemie, wir sind mit dem Laptops am machen. Er fragt mich was, ich sofort meine PTT taste drücken und antworten...


----------



## JahuWaldi (3. April 2008)

Naja, man kann es schon fast nicht mehr verhindern, oder?

Spiele mit 2 RL-Freunden WoW, und wenn man am WE abends weggeht, dann sind da manche Abkürzungen einfach ne feine Sache. Beispiel:

Wir stehen zu dritt an der Theke, schauen nach links und einer sagt: schaut mal die Mobgrp da. Wir schauen alle rüber; 3 Blondinen. Einer bekommt den Auftrag die mal anzutanken, die Targets werden vorher geklärt, Marks müssen nicht gesetzt werden. Damit ist sofort alles geklärt - endet manchmal trotzdem in nem Wipe, aber kammer machen nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am häufigsten wird jedoch verwendet: no need, wayne, kacknoobs (gibts im RL zu viele von^^)

Edit: grade noch was eingefallen:

Kumpel wird von seiner Freundin zugelabert, irgendwas sinnloses.. nach 30 Sec beobachte ich wie er diesen leeren, glasigen Blick bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich ihn anspreche sagt er: "sry, war brainafk, hab zur Sicherheit meine Brainbubble gezündet...."


----------



## arakhir (3. April 2008)

Ich hab mal als ich bei einem Freund, der im Nachbarort wohnt, war und gerade nach Hause gehen wollte ihn gefragt, wo denn der verdammte Ruhestein sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Er ist auch WoW-Spieler es gab also nur Gelächter.

Dann hat mal ein Freund auf einer LAN-Party bei ihm zu Hause auf die Frage, ob sein Vater noch wach sei und mal kurz bei Verbindungsproblemen helfen könne, geantwortet: "Ne ders schon off."
+ Bier
= Lachkrampf


----------



## SixNight (3. April 2008)

Passiert mir zuoft xDD
Als die bullen ma wollten das ich nen erntefest zelt verlassen sollte sagt ich nur omfg sei net so spießig du kack boon xDD


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. April 2008)

Ich weis noch bei Mc donals
da hat jemand viele Chickenburger gehollt da mussten wir warten bis neue gemacht werden
mein Kollege schreit "NINJA LOOTER!"
ich lach mir ein schlap und alle hatten fragliche augen xD


----------



## Tharinn (3. April 2008)

Phantomjäger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich lag unterm Tisch vor lachen omg wie geil...
> ...



... und dabei hat er den nicht mal korrekt wiedergegeben - ist auch einer meiner Favorites an RL- WoW Vermischungen:

 Der Typ ging mit seinem Kumpel zum Fussballspiel, wie sie an zwei Berittenen vorbeikommen, meint er zu seinem Freund, "Ob das wohl Epic Mounts sind?", und eine der Polizistinnen von oben: "Schon mal grün Ausgestattete mit nem Epic Mount gesehen?!"


----------



## turalya (3. April 2008)

ich schrei immer ausversehen leeroy jenkins^^


----------



## Schwuuu (3. April 2008)

jaja das ist schon sone sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich muss auch gestehn sag auch sau oft sachen wie lol rofl wtf crap usw im rl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stören tuts kaum wen die meisten zocken auch wow oder bei icq etc sagt man das lol usw auch oft genug.


----------



## Exaizo (3. April 2008)

Tharinn schrieb:


> Der Typ ging mit seinem Kumpel zum Fussballspiel, wie sie an zwei Berittenen vorbeikommen, meint er zu seinem Freund, "Ob das wohl Epic Mounts sind?", und eine der Polizistinnen von oben: "Schon mal grün Ausgestattete mit nem Epic Mount gesehen?!"


 made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei uns auf der lan sind die chips immer das buffood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und beleidigen tut man nicht mehr mit idiot oder so, sondern noob oder boon oder so^^
wow-sprache vermischt sich bei mir ziemlich mit der "normalen" sprache, was auch daran liegt, dass außer mir 6 andere leute aus meiner klasse wow zocken, dazu noch ein paar lehrer die zocken und spaß is vorprogramiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firé_Loki (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD lol ihr meint was daran so shclimm lol wtf in rl zu sagen lol und so gabs shcon vor wow und so 
es sagt fast jeder der wow zockt eig. lol in rl wtf sag ich auch oft in rl omg auch finde sind gute abkürzungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huti da real (3. April 2008)

also "lol" "rofl" usw sagen viele die ich kenne die wow zocken oder gar nur Internet haben. Achja ich habe einmal zu meiner oma folgendes gesagt "ich bin mal afk pennen.." dann dachte ich.. oO Hast du gerade echt gesagt du bist mal afk pennen???? oO - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krytias (3. April 2008)

Also mit rofl und lol kann ich mich nur anschließen ^^ benutz ich auch oft im rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mir mal passiert is: ich so am raiden ganz ruhig aufeinma kommen eltern so nach hause rufen erstma "sind wieder zuhause"  und einfach aus reflex "Jo  wb ihr noobs"

dachte nur omfg oO was gehtn mit mir


----------



## kingkryzon (3. April 2008)

sollte ma n satz 2 ma schreiben hab ich mir gedacht warum strg + alt c net funzt mein freund hat ziemlich gelacht was meine fingern im heft suchen^^


----------



## kingkryzon (3. April 2008)

Exaizo schrieb:


> 6 andere leute aus meiner klasse wow zocken, dazu noch ein paar lehrer die zocken und spaß is vorprogramiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lehrer zocken bei euch?GOIL


----------

